# klidný jako...



## Garin

Zdravím všechny,
marně si lámu hlavu nad nějakým hezkým českým přirovnáním, kterým bych přeložil anglické "cool as cucumber". Slovníky nabízejí "klidný jako Angličan", to se mi ale do amerického prostředí moc nehodí, navíc bych to potřeboval nějak hezky barvitě rozvinout, protože věta, kterou chci přeložit, celá zní: "...they were as cool as the centerseed of a cucumber."
Mám nějaký kreativní blok, budu vděčný za jakoukoliv inspiraci.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Angličan  nabízí "klidný jako želva"?


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je klidný jako bezhlavý rytíř jdoucí na šibenici?


----------



## Garin

Angličanovi děkuji za želvu, ale Hrdlodus mě s bezhlavým rytířem dostal! To jsem neznal, ale moc se mi to líbí a vejde se to tam dobře i na délku, je to do dabingu Kriminálky Las Vegas! Díky moc!


----------

